# Acc Power Outlet For Strobe Light



## alleghenypaving (Nov 17, 2007)

can i plug a regular strobe light in the acc outlet on my quad,or do they make a special one for quads. thanks in advance. should mention my quad has a cigarette acc plug on it..


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

As long as the acc. is for a 12 volt circuit you should be fine


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yep, that's the one I use and in the summer it powers my sprayer, too.


----------

